# Steak Tips, redmeat



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I spoke with my nutrionist today.He has told me to relax and have fun.I told him one of the things I used to do for fun was eat foods I really like, red meat.However, I have been avoiding redmeat for a couple of reasons.I read that redmeat and IBS do not agree.I read it can constipation.I also noticed that when I eat Pastrami and a Steak Sub, that I get constipated, and have been afriad to go near it.The nutrionist told me it was not the red meat that was to blame, but rather the salt, grease in the Pastrami and fat in the steak.He told me, if I eat Round Steak, Sirlon Steak, Good Hamburgers, Beef and Broccoli, it will be fine.I do not want to risk any problems, so I wanted to get a 2nd verification as well as your general feelings on meat.Generally speaking, is red meat alright to eat for those with IBS, particulalry one with constipation, bloating, and distenstion so long as it is one to two times a week and is low fat?He said avoid red meat such as Swuhan due to fat, but otherwise, enjoy.I look foward to going back to redmeat as a treat once a week, but again, I wanted your opinion.What do you feel about redmeat?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm IBS-D and steak is great for me. I do stick to sirloins or New York Strip. Even a filet now and then. But steaks like Ribeye... the fat does bother me.Another thing to watch out for is how it's prepared. If they put a load of seasonings on it, that can be a trigger... not so much as the steak.And most restaurants put melted butter on them before service to make them "shiney".







I do this too, but stubstitue olive oil.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've never really been able to tolerate red meat. Before knowing I had IBS, I always thought it was just my stomach not being able to digest it. I can't - and won't - eat steak, but I might have a little bit of an eye roast. that doesn't seem to bother me if I eat it in moderation. Hamburgers don't seem to bother me either.


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

This topic is being moved to the Constipation forum.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

What is the general rule about redmeat and steak?Low fat, lightly seasoned, salty, non greasy a ok, other no?Is there a list of steak and redmeat that are safe and not I could have, for instance, is steak tips safe to consume?


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

meat agrees with my C very well, I have more trouble with starches


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Unfortunatley there is no rule that works for everyone -- try it for yourself and see what happens.Good luck! Giving up one of your favorite foods is awful.


----------

